# Picture posting mood



## buffcoat (Nov 10, 2012)

Thought Id share a few more pics for y'all.






Rosy, my hatchie hognose first feed with me





Headshot of Rufus. 





Rufus in the sun





Montys tail. 





Monty hangin out





Charlies mugshot





Charlie cruising his viv

And one more....





Baz having a drink

Hope ya enjoy and sorry if I posted these before!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 10, 2012)

Great piccies! The hognose are just too cute!


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice snakes cobber!


----------



## thals (Nov 10, 2012)

Hoggies are just so gosh darn cute, love them!


----------



## nervous (Nov 10, 2012)

i agree... the hogs are AWESOME!!!


----------



## someday (Nov 10, 2012)

i like monty =)


----------



## yommy (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the hognose wish they were native here.... and that woma is an absolute cracker.....


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 10, 2012)

must admit hognose are cool but i like them all is rufous a corn


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 10, 2012)

Normal looking corn to, do you have an albino corn ?


----------



## buffcoat (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep Rufus is a normal everyday corn. I have a granite male. No pics of him yet...he's a bit bitey and small yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------

